# Eko Fresh beendet Karriere



## Hernwhaga (27. Dezember 2007)

http://www.prosieben.de/music_cd/news/2007...12201606025440/


Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Szyslak (27. Dezember 2007)

Ich sage dazu, dass sich einige Spammer und Postcountingpusher jetzt freuen werden.

Ansonsten stört es mich nicht, da ich Ekos Musik nie gern gehört habe. Das Rappen liegt ihm einfach nicht.


----------



## Vreen (27. Dezember 2007)

Hernwhaga schrieb:


> http://www.prosieben.de/music_cd/news/2007...12201606025440/
> Was sagt ihr dazu?




ist mir sowas von unglaublich egal


----------



## Hernwhaga (27. Dezember 2007)

Naja,seit er OR verlassen hat,hat er eh verschissen


----------



## Lurock (27. Dezember 2007)

Noch ein Öko-Frisch Fred, juhuuu!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dogar (27. Dezember 2007)

mal sehn wie lang der sich hält.

Der Thread.

zum Thread: Der Typ is mir eigentlich egal. nen Sack reis in China is da Lyrisch besser.


----------



## Tôny (27. Dezember 2007)

Hernwhaga schrieb:


> http://www.prosieben.de/music_cd/news/2007...12201606025440/
> Was sagt ihr dazu?


Was ich dazu sage? Die perfekte Gelegenheit um Hernwhaga'S Forenkarriere hier zu beenden.....und das dauerhaft!!!
@topic: Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob man da ne Karriere nennen kann wenn ich Musik machen würde die nur von "krasse ganxta weissu" typen gekauft wird wäre das keine Karriere sondern eine Schande. So i don't give ah fuddley fudge.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Dezember 2007)

Na da freut sich doch das Metaler-Herz.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kargash (27. Dezember 2007)

hm find ich klasse 

ich als metaller freue mich darüber,da ich den sprech gesang eh nicht mag und ihn nicht mögen werde


----------



## Clamev (27. Dezember 2007)

was ich dazu sage?:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QNbBg06JFg
Rest in piece


----------



## The Holy Paladin (27. Dezember 2007)

Soll er aufhören mich stört das wenig. Ich mein den Höhepunkt seiner Karriere hatte er eh schon hintersich.


----------



## Lurock (27. Dezember 2007)

Lol. Hernwhaga ist weg......
Über wen solln wir uns jetzt
lustig machen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tôny (27. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Lol. Hernwhaga ist weg......
> Über wen solln wir uns jetzt
> lustig machen?
> 
> ...


Immer der der frägt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (27. Dezember 2007)

Tôny schrieb:


> Immer der der frägt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Lol, deine Antwort passt irgendwie nicht...
Ich verstehe das zwar, aber Deutsch ist
das nicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (27. Dezember 2007)

Lasst das nicht (schon wieder) in Spam ausarten, oder ich muss hier zumachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (27. Dezember 2007)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Lasst das nicht (schon wieder) in Spam ausarten, oder ich muss hier zumachen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein, wir würden doch nie spammen.
Bin aber trotzdem für ein:

/close


----------



## Tôny (27. Dezember 2007)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Lasst das nicht (schon wieder) in Spam ausarten, oder ich muss hier zumachen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da der Threadersteller ja nichtmehr die möglichkeit hat zu antworten ist der sinn (falls es einen gab) an dem Thread dessen Thema offensichtlich niemanden wirklich interessiert eh verloren gegangen.


----------



## Qonix (27. Dezember 2007)

Und wieder ist die Welt etwas besser geworden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (27. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Lol. Hernwhaga ist weg......
> Über wen solln wir uns jetzt
> lustig machen?
> 
> ...




also ich wüsste da 2 ganz passende kandidaten


----------



## Huntara (27. Dezember 2007)

Wenn mich Eko Fresh irgendwie belästigen würde, wäre ich wahrscheinlich froh, aber das tut er nicht, also ist es mir egal oder eher berührt es mich nicht. Wobei.....es gibt auch Leute, die irgendwann mal auf irgendeine Weise in mein Leben getreten sind, die mir auch irgendwie egal sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.....


----------



## Jácks (27. Dezember 2007)

@topic
das ist mir schnuppe.Soll er doch gehen ein Gansta Rappa weniger,hoffenlich hauen seine kollegahs gansta wie z.Bushido auch ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kintaroohe (28. Dezember 2007)

Meine Meinung:

Hinter Hip Hop & Rap etc steckt auch ein Gedanke und eine Message [2Pac] leider denken viele Leude wenn sie "HipHop" hören an Baggy-Hosen und Minderjährige die meinen sich profilieren zu müssen dass zieht diese Musikrichtung halt extrem runter ...
Was EKO angeht ich hasse diese Person da sie in meinen Augen eine mehr als peinliche Witzfigur darstellt *spuck @ EKO*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich persöhnlich höre gern zB paar Aggro Lieder aber nicht weil ich mich mit den Texten identifiziere oder so ähnlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  sondern weil ich Leute wie Sido ganz einfach sehr lusitg find mit dem Akzent und mit ihrer Art  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In dem Sinne EKO Rest In Peace Bit*h   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (28. Dezember 2007)

Der hat den Höhepunkt seiner Karriere eh hinter sich. Man, also ich zu mindest, hat in letzter Zeit eh kaum was von dem gehört. Ein allzugroßer Verlust, selbst für die HipHopper, sollte das jetzt nicht sein.


----------



## Mondryx (28. Dezember 2007)

Joa...klasse... .Will Eko jetzt einen Keks?


----------



## x3n0n (28. Dezember 2007)

Hernwhaga schrieb:


> http://www.prosieben.de/music_cd/news/2007...12201606025440/
> Was sagt ihr dazu?


1. Wayne?
2. Es gibt ja immernoch Ico Fresh und Mushiflo *rock* achne *hopp*...


//Angehängt:
http://www.myspace.com/mushiflo


----------



## Kal Jerico (28. Dezember 2007)

Die Message seiner Abdankung ist wohl das cleverste, was der Idiot je von sich gegeben hat- aber darum macht sich heute eh keiner mehr Gedanken. Hätt ich das Talent würd ich wohl aus dem gleichen Grund mit einem "Fuck you" in Richtung Piraterie meinen Hut nehmen.

Das er aufhört ist halb so tragisch, vermutlich hat er als Bullshidos Ghost Writer ein gutes Angebot gekriegt und kann nicht für zwei Projekte gleichzeitig Texten. Und er hält sich für den "German Dream"? Naja- das bietet so viel Angriffsfläche für diverse polemische Seitenhiebe, dass ich so einen Stuss an dieser Stelle nichtmal mit einem Kommentar würdige.


----------



## Huntara (28. Dezember 2007)

Wenn er eh ein Comeback nicht ausschließt, dann macht er vielleicht eh nur eine Pause. Also von daher sollten alle Eko Fresh Fans sich gar nicht so viel Sorgen machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Tôny (28. Dezember 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> Wenn er eh ein Comeback nicht ausschließt, dann macht er vielleicht eh nur eine Pause. Also von daher sollten alle Eko Fresh Fans sich gar nicht so viel Sorgen machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das macht der eh nur um seine verkäufe anzukurbeln.


----------



## Lanatir (28. Dezember 2007)

Eko wer?


----------



## Besieger (28. Dezember 2007)

* Eko Fresh beendet Karriere*

der weltuntergang...


----------



## Veragron (28. Dezember 2007)

Das wurde definitiv sowas von Zeit.


----------



## Karzaak (28. Dezember 2007)

Eko dingbums ist mir sowas von Backstein.

Aber ich muss mich trotz des seltsamen Threads über die etwas krasse Bannfreude hier wundern.
Finde es absolut übertrieben und himmelschreiend ungerecht, jemanden wegen sowas zu bannen.
Echt traurig sowas...
Schade, mit sowas hätte ich in der eigentlich netten Com hier nicht gerechnet.


----------



## maggus (28. Dezember 2007)

Eko, Can i have your Stuff?


----------



## Thront (28. Dezember 2007)

diese woche kostet dr. oetker pizza bei herkules nur 2,19 euro.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Dezember 2007)

Karzaak schrieb:


> Eko dingbums ist mir sowas von Backstein.
> 
> Aber ich muss mich trotz des seltsamen Threads über die etwas krasse Bannfreude hier wundern.
> Finde es absolut übertrieben und himmelschreiend ungerecht, jemanden wegen sowas zu bannen.
> ...



Guck dir mal die Laufbahn von Hernwhaga an, dann weißt du, warum er letztendlich gebannt wurde.


----------



## Jeanette1976 (28. Dezember 2007)

Hernwhaga schrieb:


> http://www.prosieben.de/music_cd/news/2007...12201606025440/
> Was sagt ihr dazu?



Strike, wieder einer Weniger! Hab den mit meinem 19er hunter gelegt *ggggg*


----------



## NaXXra (28. Dezember 2007)

Was soll denn Schlimm daran sein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Dezember 2007)

ich werd ein fest feiern,
endlich iser weg juhu
*sing und tanz* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahiria (30. Dezember 2007)

Das ist mir eig. so ziemlich egal was der macht ...
Bin sogar froh das der aufhört zu rappen


----------



## Tikume (30. Dezember 2007)

Die Zukunft des deutschen Rap:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRXFJz8T42w


----------



## K0l0ss (30. Dezember 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Die Zukunft des deutschen Rap:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRXFJz8T42w



Hm..wieso war mir das gerade klar?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (30. Dezember 2007)

Tahiria schrieb:


> Das ist mir eig. so ziemlich egal was der macht ...
> Bin sogar froh das der aufhört zu rappen




geiler satz !


----------



## Kangrim (30. Dezember 2007)

Wer ist Eko Fresh?


----------



## Huntara (30. Dezember 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Die Zukunft des deutschen Rap:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRXFJz8T42w



Ja aber holla, denen ist schon klar, das die ziemlich peinlich rüber kommen, statt cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Jácks (30. Dezember 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Die Zukunft des deutschen Rap:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRXFJz8T42w


Alda das sin meine homis alle voll gangstaz weisu??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nein im ernst...die sind auf einer hauptschule...was will man machen???Selbst die Texte klingen beschissen und haben keinen richtigen rythmus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ziemlich erbärmlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Weldras (6. Januar 2008)

Naja die Bushido-Truppe gibt's halt immernoch ...*nerv


----------



## Thrawns (7. Januar 2008)

die voraussetzung dafür, dass jemand seine karriere beendet ist, dass er noch eine hat. ohne mich groß dafür zu interessieren kann ich trotzdem sagen, dass das bei eko fresh wohl nach den ersten ein, zwei liedern nicht mehr der fall war. total abgestürtztes one hit wonder.


----------



## se_BASTET (7. Januar 2008)

mist jetzt hab ich ja doch noch in diesen blöden thread reingeschaut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@topic: endlich ist die eule weg, den konnte doch keiner leiden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(obwohl ich deutschen hiphop sowieso nicht mag, ebenso wie die meisten anderen hier)


----------



## Amarillo (7. Januar 2008)

Schade - ach nee doch nicht . JUHUUUU


----------



## Templer2k (7. Januar 2008)

Endlich hat er es eingesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja erst mit Savas ordentlich Fame bekommen, dann der Beef mit Ihm wo er deutliche kinhacken bekommen hat von seinem alten Mentor, dann diee Pop scheiße mit L.O.V.E. und jetzt auf super hart kommen und sein Album nach einem vom 2 Pac nennen (ok abgewandelt).

Sorry den konnte ja niemand mehr ersnt nehmen, selbst die Karriere versaut, aber denke der hat sowieso genug geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Januar 2008)

juhu einer weniger ;D

*kekse verteil*
*legt offene keks dose hin*


----------



## Thoor (8. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> *kekse verteil*
> *legt offene keks dose hin*



*Mausefallevornedranplatzier*


----------



## Usharhai (8. Januar 2008)

Ein Kommerzrapper weniger auf MTV^^


> Zwar habe jeder seine Songs gehört, aber keiner gekauft und umsonst müsse er nicht rappen.


Endlich gibt er zu, dass ihm das Geld wichtiger als die Message ist...
Nach dem Comeback von Dynamite Deluxe ist die Qualität des deutschen HipHop eh erheblich gestiegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
--> http://youtube.com/watch?v=EPxvGkXdW5A 
(ist lyrisch zwar nicht das beste Lied aber es geht nicht um Geld,Autos und Nutten)


----------



## Xentos (8. Januar 2008)

Juhu Eko ist Weg!!!!!!!!

Endlich ist dieser Körperklaus aus dem Musikgeschäfft...

Der war einfach lecherlich!


Kool Savas FTW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (8. Januar 2008)

eigentlich muss ich ihm schon zustimmen
ich meine umsonst zu rappen macht für ihn eh keinen sinn außerdem
hat er vollkommen recht wenn er sagt das hat kaum einer verdient denn
so viele menschen die so hart bestraft werden müssen gibt es auch wieder nich

ich halt sowieso nicht viel von hip hop aber deutscher hip hop is echt das schlimmste was ich kenne(zusammen schlagern und deutscher/österreichischer volksmusik)


----------



## Flauwy (9. Januar 2008)

Die Metal-Fans feiern, die Techno-Fans feiern...und die HipHop-Fans auch. Bye bye König von Deutschland. Du warst der peinlichste Rapper, der mir in 16 Jahren Rapkultur untergekommen ist. Dein Abgang passt zu deiner, selbst für eingefleischte HipHopper, ekelhaft arroganten Art. Nicht eine einzige gute Zeile kam jemals über deine Lippen. Und nur weil die Kohle nicht stimmt, machst du nicht weiter? Scheinst ja echt von deiner eigenen Arbeit überzeugt gewesen zu sein. Du warst nichts weiter als ein gefundenes Fressen für HipHopHater. 

Mein Feierabend ist gerettet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (9. Januar 2008)

Muss man diesen komischen "Eko Fresh" kennen? O.o


----------



## Thront (10. Januar 2008)

man sollte ihn essen.


----------



## Sweny (10. Januar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> man sollte ihn essen.


Aber ich will nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (10. Januar 2008)

> Aber ich will nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schmeckt nach keks


----------



## Sweny (10. Januar 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> schmeckt nach keks


Er sieht aber doof aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emptybook (8. Juli 2008)

WAASSSS


EKOO Hört doch nicht auf 


Habt ihr nicht sein neues Comeback video gesehen omg schämt euch 
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=n2IyUaddkQ0

eko fresh for life


----------



## Siu (8. Juli 2008)

Oh. Wie ich diese Thread-Nekromanten liebe. Schau ma auf's Datum..


----------



## Emptybook (8. Juli 2008)

ich Lebe !!!

Vater ich Lebeee!!!
Ohh dfie se Luft ich LEEEBBEEE!!!!!!


----------



## ZAM (8. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einer weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wer ist das überhaupt? *g*


----------



## Crackmack (8. Juli 2008)

Also ZAM von dir hät ich das jetzt net erwartet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



\\\Edit///

Ahhh kA wiso ich das geschrieben hab hatte einfach grad lust...ähhh bitte net bannen ahhh hilfe *angst* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Juli 2008)

Hernwhaga schrieb:


> http://www.prosieben.de/music_cd/news/2007...12201606025440/
> 
> 
> Was sagt ihr dazu?


*freu*


----------



## Minastirit (8. Juli 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zam gains +1 Rep by Fraktion Minas

Irgend so ein Hip und ein Hop er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab ich mal gehört .. Btw wann hört sido auf =) ?


----------



## Qonix (8. Juli 2008)

Die bessere Frage ist, wann ist die Schonzeit vorbei und sind zum Abschuss frei gegeben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Juli 2008)

frag mal 50 cent 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der hat erfahrung im angeballert werden^^


----------



## Qonix (8. Juli 2008)

Leider nur ein Streifschuss.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Juli 2008)

*hihi* 
wtb: [Wie Treffe ich Richtig]


----------



## kazurxd (8. Juli 2008)

Mir ist es eigentlich egal!
aber immerhin ist es auch mit ihm ein künstler weniger!


----------



## Slavery (8. Juli 2008)

Is mir eigentlich recht egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (8. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Is mir eigentlich recht egal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mir eigentlich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (8. Juli 2008)

Und mir erst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (8. Juli 2008)

und mir sowas von!

aber dafür bin ich ihm dankbar : http://www.myvideo.de/news.php?rubrik=uoij...ord=eko+flasche


----------



## d2wap (8. Juli 2008)

Danke.
Nun fehlen noch Sido, Bushido und Bill Kaulitz, die ihm folgen ^^


----------



## Slavery (8. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Und mir erst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Xely is eher so für Kool Savas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (8. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Xely is eher so für Kool Savas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich dachte Eminem oO


----------



## Xelyna (8. Juli 2008)

d2wap schrieb:


> Danke.
> Nun fehlen noch Sido, Bushido und Bill Kaulitz, die ihm folgen ^^



Dafür!


----------



## Zez (8. Juli 2008)

+1!

Ist mir recht - kann seine Musik sowieso nicht leiden ... ist das überhaupt Musik ? oO
/dafür das Bushido, Sido und die ganzen anderen deutsch-möchtegern-Hiphopper aufhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## keblish (8. Juli 2008)

Wegen mir kann er sich auch mit nem Stein um den Hals von einer Brücke stürzen und dabei "Bumsfallera" singen.
Das macht die Welt zu einem besseren Ort.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2008)

keblish schrieb:


> Wegen mir kann er sich auch mit nem Stein um den Hals von einer Brücke stürzen und dabei "Bumsfallera" singen.
> Das macht die Welt zu einem besseren Ort.


allerdings


----------



## Dracun (8. Juli 2008)

boah ihr thread nekromanten^^


Da komm mir glatt der Name eines ganz ekelhaften Splatterfilm in den Kopp

Nekromantik




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



----------------
Now playing: Unheilig - Der Himmel ueber mir
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Hunternevs (8. Juli 2008)

mag die musik eh net sou.... :/


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2008)

und einer weniger ...

...perfekt !


----------



## Hunternevs (8. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> und einer weniger ...
> 
> ...perfekt !



hehe ^^


----------



## Osse (9. Juli 2008)

"Zwar habe jeder seine Songs gehört, aber keiner gekauft und umsonst müsse er nicht rappen. Außerdem sei er nicht der Meinung, dass es viele gebe, 'die es verdient haben, dass ich weiter rappe."

muharhar. made my day.


----------



## Emokeksii (9. Juli 2008)

Mir so was von wayne Oo


----------



## Panador (9. Juli 2008)

Schwanke zwischen "geht mir sowas von am Arsch vorbei" und "sowas von wahsinnig egal, aber trotzdem froh drüber. ein <attribut gestrichen> Rapper weniger"


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (9. Juli 2008)

ähm wer?


----------



## Melonni (9. Juli 2008)

naja nach der aktion mit Savas war das ja eh jedem klar das der aufhört! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber egal einer dieser möchtegern Rapper Typen weniger...


----------



## Lurock (9. Juli 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> boah ihr thread nekromanten^^
> 
> 
> Da komm mir glatt der Name eines ganz ekelhaften Splatterfilm in den Kopp
> ...


WTF? Das ist doch kein Splatter-Film... oO


----------



## mofsens (9. Juli 2008)

Melonni schrieb:


> naja nach der aktion mit Savas war das ja eh jedem klar das der aufhört!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



is ja auch schon bissle her denk eher nich das es daran liegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mir solls recht sein das leute wie eko, die sich "rapper" schimpfen,aufhoern. leute die nicht erst seid 1-2jahren hiphop hoern haben keine ahnung von dem ganzen alten guten shit a la eins zwo,topf,creutzfeld.... ist einfach nur peinlich wenn jahre lang nur mist in den texten vorkommt, wer wie wo wann wessen mutter wie oft ge××× hat. hoffentlich folgen ihm die affen un machen au schluss
so das musste jetz sein^^
gruessle


----------



## Dagonoth (9. Juli 2008)

Eko beendet Karriere? 

1. was den für eine Karriere? Er ist noch ein Kind

2. lieber jetzt als wenn er zwanghaft versucht weiter zu machen.

3. Eko macht endlich was gutes für die Musik, ein Musikbanause, der sich für einen Künstler hält weniger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yuukami (9. Juli 2008)

zja kommt davon wenn man sich beim canabis mufin essen von den bullen erwischen lässt


----------



## mofsens (9. Juli 2008)

Yuukami schrieb:


> zja kommt davon wenn man sich beim canabis mufin essen von den bullen erwischen lässt



ah lol hab ich schon voll vergessen gehabt, un sein interview dazu xD sowas laecherliches...


----------



## spectrumizer (9. Juli 2008)

Korrekt korrekt, jefällt ma, jeht ab ... http://youtube.com/watch?v=a0zwlds5JtM > Eko


----------



## Gramarye (9. Juli 2008)

Wayne? fand den jetzt net so gut....

+ 1 postcount


----------



## Osse (9. Juli 2008)

aja da war ja noch was... 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=3OTvUR4IfEE&feature=related


----------



## antileet (28. Juli 2008)

schlimm.... (innerlich: juuuuhuu!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Alanium (28. Juli 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Die Zukunft des deutschen Rap:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRXFJz8T42w


Made my week. xD


----------



## Carcharoth (28. Juli 2008)

Forennekromantie ist scheisse.


----------

